# 2009 bassmaster weekends



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I plan on fishing the bassmaster weekends instead of BFL next season anyone looking for a on-boater link drop me a line . i plan on signing up for all the events at once in nov. I would also like to share hotel for the indian ,alum and rock fork events


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

bump bump bump


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

I was also looking at fishing the BASS weekend instead of the BFL as a non-boater. Did you mean to say that you needed a non-boater to sign up with you?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

no sorry i am looking for a boater


----------



## wjkranger (Feb 26, 2008)

Im a boater also thinking of fishing just the bass weekend tour.drop my line at [email protected] maybe we can hook up.


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey thanks for the info...I am still trying to figure out my schedule. I have graduation to worry about and I want to fish the BFL as well. Add in the local tourneys and it gets confusing. I will let you know as soon as I figure out what I am doing.


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

I am highly considering fishing the Ohio division Weekend Series as a boater and am in need of a non-boater. I am still not for sure if I am going to fish or not but if I had a non-boater it would make my decision easier. 

Thnx
Joe Discerni


----------



## FishKrazy (Nov 24, 2007)

I think that I may give the weekend series a shot as a non-boater too. I will know for sure by the end of January, if anyone needs to know before hand email me at [email protected] This would be a big jump for me from these little electric only tourneys I have been doing, but I like a good challenge and opportunities to learn.


----------

